# Spring Break 2009 - Florida is Booked?



## CMF (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm searching for a April 4, 2009 check-in in a two bedroom.  Am I too early?  Too late?  Does anyone see anything in Florida for that date?  

This is the 1st time I'm trying to book Spring Break.

Charles


----------



## elaine (Apr 4, 2008)

*too late for RCI weeks, too early for points*

most RCi weeks, already booked (we have 4/4/09 check in at OLCC--booked it last April).  But, for many points systems, you can only book at 11-12 months out--thus, I think you will see some pop up in the next month or two.  For Captiva, Sanibel, etc.--I NEVER saw ANY decent places appear at all last year thru RCI for 4/4/09. good luck. Elaine


----------



## FCM4MILE (Apr 4, 2008)

I can see 7 resorts in the Orlando area with 2 bedrooms in the RCI weeks system for check in that weekend;
Silverlake
Polynesian Isle
Vacation Village at Parkway
Villas at Summer bay
Sheratons Vistana
Cypress Pointe grand villas
Westgate leisure resort


----------



## matbec (Apr 4, 2008)

I see a few more as well, with check-in on either Apr 4 or 5:

Bryan's Spanish Cove -2BR, 6/6, 04/04/2009
Club Sevilla - 2BR, 8/6, 04/04/2009
Cypress Pointe Grande Villas - 3BR, 8/6, 04/05/2009
High Point World Resort - 2BR, 6/6, 04/04/2009 or 04/05/2009
Lago Vista at Buenaventura - 2BR, 6/6, 04/04/2009
Linkside Villas at Sun 'n Lake Estate - 2BR, 6/6, 04/04/2009
Orbit One Vacation Villas - 2BR, 6/6, 04/04/2009 or 04/05/2009
Polynesian Isles - 2BR, 6/6, 04/05/2009
Sheraton Vistana -2BR, 6/6, 04/05/2009 
Silver Lake - 2BR, 8/6, 04/04/2009 or 6/6, 04/05/2009
Vacation Village at Parkway - 2BR, 8/8, 04/05/2009
Villas at Summer Bay - 2BR, 6/4, 04/05/2009
Westgate Leisure - 2BR, 6/6, 04/04/2009


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a floating week at Polynesian Isles but I can only book 364 days before check-in.  So I would just now be able to book my week.  There may be some resorts opening up in the next week.


Sue


----------



## bccash63 (Apr 5, 2008)

I was able to book spring break this year-08' with an ongoing search that I did not set up until Sep 07'.  Are you looking at RCI or II.  With RCI I believe an ongoing search works best. Dawn


----------



## JudyS (Apr 5, 2008)

Charles, is this in II?  I just checked Orlando and what I saw at the moment for an April 4th check-in was a Marriott Grand Vista studio; that's it.  I also saw a Star Island studio (sleeps 2) for April 5th, but I looked again and it was gone. I was able to see the Grand Vista studio with both a strong and a moderate trader; neither of them Marriotts. 

I check by putting in a range of dates and then looking at each resort to see if there was anything for that week.  When I tried putting in just that week as the dates, II came up with nothing at all -- good ol' II and their crazy searches! 

So, I think there's some inventory, but I bet it requires an ongoing search to get anything good.


----------



## CMF (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm using II and looking for a two bedroom.

Charles


----------



## laxmom (Apr 5, 2008)

I think you are too early, Charles.  The only things posted previously would have been multiple year owners.  I was searching last week with my Platinum Barony week for anything spring break  '09 and they weeks listed were not even in the same month yet.  We deposited our Marriott Grande Vista last year for this spring break and I remember seeing it on II and thinking, "that is why I didn't get an AC."  Don't give up.  Just keep looking or put in an ongoing request.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 5, 2008)

CMF said:


> I'm searching for a April 4, 2009 check-in in a two bedroom.  Am I too early?  Too late?  Does anyone see anything in Florida for that date?
> 
> This is the 1st time I'm trying to book Spring Break.
> 
> Charles


Put in an ongoing search for the resorts u want - with the Marriott preference, you will get a match.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 5, 2008)

laxmom said:


> I think you are too early, Charles.  The only things posted previously would have been multiple year owners. ....


When I searched yesterday, I saw some Orlando Marriotts for May 2009.  This surprised me as I thought Marriott owners couldn't reserve that far in advance.  Perhaps I was seeing developer inventory?


----------



## CMF (Apr 14, 2008)

*Confirmed a Trade to Grande Vista for Spring Break [4/3/09]*

This will be my first Orlando Spring Break Experience and I'm a little worried about the traffic and crowds.  


Charles


----------



## Transit (Apr 14, 2008)

CMF said:


> This will be my first Orlando Spring Break Experience and I'm a little worried about the traffic and crowds.
> 
> 
> Charles



And you very well should be .The traffic in and around The Marriott shouldn't be bad it's in a great location but the parks will nuts!


----------



## jjlovecub (Apr 14, 2008)

CMF said:


> This will be my first Orlando Spring Break Experience and I'm a little worried about the traffic and crowds.
> 
> I was in Orlando this Spring Break. Get to the parks early and no problem. After about 11am everything was over an hour wait.


----------



## toni3063 (Apr 14, 2008)

Charles, I just matched an Horizons "request first" for March 22, 2009.  Put in an ongoing request and I'm sure you'll get a match (I do every year with a silver Barony).  I was at Cypress Harbour this year over Easter with my grandson,  and although Magic Kingdom was crazy busy... we never stood in line for more than 30 minutes and that was only a couple of times.  Get there at park opening, take advantage of all your " fast passes", and the absolute *BEST* thing you can do to prepare yourself for this very busy week is to pay the nominal fee and join TourguideMike.com.  Worth every penny spent.  PM me if you would like more info on this invaluable site.
Toni


----------



## toni3063 (Apr 14, 2008)

Charles, I noticed that you got confirmed (congrats!) after my earlier reply.  I really highly recommend joining TourGuideMike (heard about it on TUG) for planning your upcoming trip during this very busy season.  It made so much difference in our enjoyment of MK.


----------



## laxmom (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats Charles!!  Have a great trip!


----------



## mgandrews (Apr 16, 2008)

*Florida*

_Rental ads are not allowed on this forum._


----------

